# Vista theme for everybody!



## Kornowski

*Don't forget, You can PM me if you have any problems or questions* 

Hey Guys!

I found this on the tinternet before 

I know of a few people that are looking for .mmstyle vista themes, here's the best one out there! 

Here's a link to download it from:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41545056/

but you'll need the UX Theme patch first, this is found here:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml



*Instructions*

I decided to add some instructions because people said they couldn't get it working so here it is:

1) Simply download the UX Theme Patch from the link above.

2) You double click the patch you downloaded and follow the instructions.

3) Reboot your computer once it has finished doind what it needs to do.

4) Download the theme from the link above... (it's a link on the left of the picture named 'download').

5) You save it to a place you can easily find, like the Desktop.

6) You then open the folder with the theme in and go through the files until you find the .mmstyle file (it's green and yellow and has a picture of a paint brush, I think... )

7) Just double click the .mmstyle file and it'll open your standard XP theme selection think (where you can choose the silver, green or blue XP themes) it should display the Vista style thing once you've double clicked the .mmstyle file, Simply click 'Apply'

8) NOTE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO COPY THE FILE ANYWHERE!





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is also a white Vista theme, That was found by Nevakonaza.

This is the same as the first theme but is white.

Here is a link to it:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29362025/

You will need the theme patcher mentioned above.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the *EXACT* Vista Start bar, This can be used with XP normall, without any themes, or with themes.

This can be found here!

Thanks to JordanII for finding this amazing software 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...and this is what the final product looks like 

You may want to use Icon Tweeker to make your icons look like Vista 








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New edition to the thread!
If you have Window Blinds, You can use this theme which looks a LOT like Vista:

Click Here for Windows Blinds Theme!

Here is the trial version of Windows Blinds: Click Here
Also, If you get the full version of Windows Blinds you can have the transparancy feature.

Here's what the Windows Blinds one looks like:
















What do you think?

Hope this helps some people out!


----------



## Ben

Well I posted a reply like you said to, so...I'm probably going to be using this theme. It looks really, really nice.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, Glad somebody liked it


----------



## jimkonow

ive had this theme for about a week or so, maybe more...it works great!!


----------



## CopperKid

it does look good i think when i get home ill take a look at it


----------



## Ben

jimkonow said:


> ive had this theme for about a week or so, maybe more...it works great!!




Sorry to say, but I cannot stand having the vista start button cut off like that. But otherwise looks ok.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, That does annoy me too, this theme has it all though


----------



## Laptop

yeah, I dontl like that either. But I like the 3D windows. Currently I am using zune theme which i downloaded from google and i am satisfied with that. 

And three is someting wroing with downloading that. I cant download. Dont know why


----------



## Verve

These things never work for me. I downloaded and installed that dll file, copied the folder to the windows folder, but nothing shows up. What do I have to do?


----------



## Ben

Starwarsman said:


> These things never work for me. I downloaded and installed that dll file, copied the folder to the windows folder, but nothing shows up. What do I have to do?



You have to put it the Resources folder, then in there. There should be a themes folder. Stick the theme in there and it should pop up in appearances.


----------



## Kornowski

No, No, No...

You don't have to copy it anywhere! 

You simply get the patch, do that and restart and then double click the .mmstyle file in the folders, I'll edit the first post and put some instructions in there


----------



## Kornowski

Ok guys, original post edited with instructions


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Halian said:


> Sorry to say, but I cannot stand having the vista start button cut off like that. But otherwise looks ok.



There is a program that lets the icon run over the edge of the startbar so it becomes a full circle...I just can't remember what it is called. I don't know if it will work for that theme but it works for Vista Transformation Pack 6.0 which is the one I'm using.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, the good thing about this one is it has all the orb and it doesn't need any programs to run


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The transformation pack slowed my computer way down, I uninstalled it.


----------



## Kornowski

You should get this instead, It won't slow it down AT ALL!


----------



## The_Other_One

Not too bad...  There are many things I don't care about, like the font when a window is maximized and how you must use the 'new' start menu for the effects.  I also had a very hard time getting the patch to install.  I ended up simply resorting to some patcher that did it for me


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think it's good...
The font could be better but it does a good job 

Oh right, Well, if you have a link to any other good ones, I'll edit the orignal post and put it in


----------



## codeman0013

Still wont work i copied the dll downloaded the file and it doenst show up when it pops up the location any suggestions on what is going wrong


----------



## Kornowski

Copied the dll download file?
You don't need to copy it anywhere...


----------



## Kornowski

It may be the patcher, I've uploaded the one I used a while back and it worked for me so here it is:

http://www.4shared.com/file/11084317/10c4f72/uxtheme.html

I've added it to the original post too


----------



## codeman0013

yea it says on the website where you download the dll what to do and i followed the instructions becuase when i clicked on it it didnt do anything at all....


----------



## Kornowski

The web-site instructions are weird, You don't need to copy it anywhere, well, you may with that one...

Anyway, I removed that one and I've put a link to another one that I used a while back that will work, you don't need to put it anywhere either, it's really easy to use!

It *Will* work


----------



## TFT

Thanks for the links Kornowski, had a little trouble with the patcher but eventually got it to work from a different site I did extract it to Windows/Resources/Themes just to keep things tidy, I'm a bit sad that way. 

Quite pleased with the look, might take it a bit further now.


----------



## Kornowski

You're welcome, Glad you like it


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski. I've tried it like i told you in PM, but i liked the previous version that you gave me, thanx anyway m8.


----------



## The_Other_One

I've gone back to the original setup.  There are a couple flaws in the style and some colors don't work well for me.  Seeing as the windows are still the original lighter color, I'd like to see the taskbar match that(rather than being black)

Still, a neat find.  I've been waiting for such a style.  I don't like ones where you must use additional software.  I might look around for some other style


----------



## Kornowski

nffc10, That's cool, Your welcome! 

The windows are a lighter colour when not maxamized, when they are maxamized they are black, like Vista.

You'd like to see a white taskbar?
Thanks, Yeah sure


----------



## Nutter

ohh this is awesome thanks


----------



## Kornowski

You're welcome 

Are you using it?


----------



## JoeTom93

my start up menu is really weird.  My documents and everything on the right of the start menu is taken over by everything on the left. (not completely)  How can I fix this


----------



## Nutter

does this thing work?


----------



## Kornowski

JoeTom93 said:


> my start up menu is really weird.  My documents and everything on the right of the start menu is taken over by everything on the left. (not completely)  How can I fix this



There's two versions of the theme for different resolutions, try this one:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/



Nutter said:


> does this thing work?



Well, Yeah.
I wouldn't put it here if it didn't


----------



## NeedComputerFast

pretty sweet looking i suppose


----------



## Schonza

It's alright, although the thing that kind of makes it bad is the start menu, how half is black half is white, they should have one half black, and the other half like a darker colour, but not as dark as the black, to make it correspond. Also I reckon the windows clash with the darkness of the theme, if you're going to make a darkish theme you gotta co-ordinate to get it to look better. 

But good work on finding it. 

Look at the theme I'm using it tends to work a bit better. 







http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q157/schoning16/desktop2.jpg


----------



## MatrixEVO

I used this theme and also changed my icons and I have the drive status icons like Vista has.I also have the cursors for Vista, and when its busy the little circle spins around. I had to install some other things for all this, but no extra software has to be run for it to work.


----------



## ADE

This thing doesn't work...what file is there to even look in? Its just a rar.   and according to the web site you MUST copy into file. Help?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a tip for you MatrixEVO, You see the way you have the bar along the left of the documents window, you can remove it to make it look like Vista...
Click Tools, then go to folder options and then on the general tab click use windows classic folders... It'll look like this:






You'll have to get toolbar styler if you want the Vista toolbar 

Also, Try both of the links I posted to the different versions, it'll get rid of the half icons you have in the start bar.




ADE, It does work.
You install the patch that is linked to in the first post, download the theme from the first post...

Yeah, You need to open the .rar file, Use WinRAR or something similair.

You *Don't* need to copy the file anywhere, did you not read the instruction I put on the first post???

You just open the file and double click on the .mmstyle file, it's green and yellow.


----------



## Jodie

schoning16 said:


> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q157/schoning16/desktop2.jpg



Where did you get this theme from


----------



## ADE

Kornowski said:


> ADE, It does work.
> You install the patch that is linked to in the first post, download the theme from the first post...
> 
> Yeah, You need to open the .rar file, Use WinRAR or something similair.
> 
> You *Don't* need to copy the file anywhere, did you not read the instruction I put on the first post???
> 
> You just open the file and double click on the .mmstyle file, it's green and yellow.



I did all of that. I followed all directions.


----------



## diduknowthat

nice find, worked like a charm, took about 30 seconds as i didn't need to restart


----------



## ADE

Oh I got it working now. Very spiffy.


----------



## Kornowski

Excellent, Glad you both like it! 

What were you doing wrong ADE?


----------



## ADE

I didn't use the rar. extractor I had to down load.....but, hay, when I open the side menu, why are all the words cut short? like the starting "M" in "My Computer" is cut off in the middle, and anything else through that strait line.


----------



## ADE

Little help please? Does anyone else suffer from this problem?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah sure, try this version of the theme:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/

Get back to me on weather it works


----------



## lhuser

There is a Vista theme in windowblinds that works and looks exactly like the RTM. It's exactly like Vista, and people will get it confounded


----------



## Kornowski

I know there's one for WB5, but it uses resources, the thing with this one is it doesn't, doesn't use ANY!


----------



## Rambo

lhuser said:


> There is a Vista theme in windowblinds that works and looks exactly like the RTM. It's exactly like Vista, and people will get it confounded


 
Can I have a link to that please? Is it the one called VistaXP? If not, send me a link.

Cheers.


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo No! Don't go to the dark side man! Keep your 2GB or RAM


----------



## ADE

well, the link you gave me doesn't work, but i found one that did...the updated version...


----------



## ADE

Window blinks cost $$$ and they use less memory than standard so it increases performance (very little, but does) so says the website of theirs...


----------



## Kornowski

Do you have a link to it?
Was it this one?

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41545056/
The one in the first post?

EDIT: the link I gave you does work


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Rambo No! Don't go to the dark side man! Keep your 2GB or RAM


 
Haha... Well, atleast WB5 gives me transparency...


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's true, Wait!

What are you on about, you actually have Vista don't you?

You're craaaazy 
Let's see you use a WB5 Vista skin on Vista


----------



## LittleHaiti

after i open the download, it automatically opens with "Paint." Why does it do that?


----------



## Kornowski

It's a zipped file, it has the theme and a screenshot of the theme in there, that'll be why it's opening with MS Paint. Just explore the folders and when you find the .mmstyle file, double click it.

It'll load it on providing you've installed the patch.


----------



## bigsaucybob

When I download the theme from DeviantArt, its a .rar file. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ben

bigsaucybob said:


> When I download the theme from DeviantArt, its a .rar file. Am I missing something?



Do you have WinRAR?


----------



## NCIS330

How much space does this take up and can I switch back to XP theme when I want?


----------



## Rambo

NCIS330 said:


> How much space does this take up and can I switch back to XP theme when I want?


 
Yes, it's an extra theme, so you can switch between them at any time. I'd imagine it doesn't take up much more than a few MB's (1 or 2?). However big the download size is, that's how much space it'll take up.


----------



## NCIS330

So I have to download the theme along with the patch?


----------



## ADE

patch first, then theme.


----------



## NCIS330

Do both programs come with an uninstall?


----------



## Notatechie

Kornoswki (sorry if i misspelled it) you said a toolbar skin/changer would have to be downloaded spearately? do you know where I could download one from? I like the theme thanx a lot!


----------



## ADE

NCIS330 said:


> Do both programs come with an uninstall?



No need really. You don't like the theme, just change it to the one before.


----------



## NCIS330

I tried to save it to my desktop and it wouldn't let me save it or open it up and i'm using Firefox. It says that I need to verify the contents and I can't do anything with it, any help?


----------



## Kornowski

The Styler Toolbar is found here:

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.551.htm

Simply install it, follow the instructions on the site of how to get the Vista skin, They're very simple!

Select it, Restart your computer.

Open my Documents and right click the toolbar and select the styler toolbar then re-arange it where you want  Simple!

Try saving it into a different place, like my documents.


----------



## elitehacker

GUI is not everything, performance and productivity is number one for me.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, obviously, but I know there are a lot of people that are after this so I thought I'd post a thread about it, anyway, this doesn't affect performance, so why not have both


----------



## elitehacker

Really? The themes that my friends have tried in the past ALL slowed down their computers.


----------



## PC eye

I was forced to remove several items like seeing IE 7 not able to open to the bottom of the screen when maximized.  There are a few things there. But when wanting to remove something after the initial installation you restart and you simply check off items you want removed.


----------



## elitehacker

The XP GUI is good enough anyway.


----------



## PC eye

I guess I'm too much of a diehard for the "classics" by way of "Classic Windows"(ah yes!  ) when going to open explorer windows and everything else. In Vista itself you have to get used to opening second windows at times while XP saw the screen change in one. Instead of simplifying things their attempt to glamourize the appearance can be an annoyance at times more then anything.  gggrrrrr....


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, this one won't slow your computer down at all! Honestly, I wouldn't use it if it did!

PC Eye, Nothing doesn't work with this theme, it's all fine.

If you want to remove it you just select the old XP theme like normal, right click the desktop and then go to properties.


----------



## PC eye

I ran the transformation pack with the extended options there and kept a few only. I'm kind of glued to the classic view for XP themes since Vista is already on one drive for multi OSing at the present time. I'll have to grab a screen of how this one looks.


Meanwhile what is scheduled to replace Vista themes? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xfdeNVtGO_A


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, Yeah, the transformation pack does slow your computer down, I don't know why though.

I can't look at the video, YouTube is banned in college so I'll look later.


----------



## elitehacker

Why is youtube banned in college, I can see it in an Australian Uni.


----------



## Kornowski

The admins here ban it because they think students will waste their time watching videos, I think it's right, they probably would.

You can get onto YouTube by missing off the www. but you can't watch any of the videos because they don't have the latest flash player here.


----------



## Ben

PC eye said:


> I ran the transformation pack with the extended options there and kept a few only. I'm kind of glued to the classic view for XP themes since Vista is already on one drive for multi OSing at the present time. I'll have to grab a screen of how this one looks.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what is scheduled to replace Vista themes? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xfdeNVtGO_A



Wow..that's very interesting.


----------



## Notatechie

How do I apply the toolbar once I have it selected in styler? I've tried to figure it out but nothing happens. In Icon tweeker I don't know how to use it to open the vista theme? Can you help kornowski? Thanx in advance


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah Sure, So you've installed the toolbar styler and you've selected the Vista theme?

You need to right click your toolbar in my documents and select the toolbar styler, Like this:







Right, Open IconTweeker and click the themes thing on the left, and then go to install theme, select the vista theme where-ever you've put it, double click it and then double click it in IconTweeker when it's there or click apply.

Easy Peasy


----------



## PC eye

I finally got most of the transformation pack off without a system restore point being used. That also includes the styler bar. But even when custom saving a desktop theme the transformer reset that to the Vista look it put on. I still managed to kkep the circle on the cursor however along with a circular icon on the menu bar. But the desktop and clock had to go.


----------



## macnoob

is there any decent mac themes out there? this vista theme isnt bad, but i cant use it on my mac


----------



## gdehmlow

You can change a mac theme?


----------



## macnoob

gdehmlow said:


> You can change a mac theme?



yeah you can most just happen to suck to much to be used  thats why im asking around for a decent one


----------



## footballstevo75

This theme is awesome. I don't like Icon Tweaker, though, so I have XP icons.
Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know of any Mac Vista themes, sorry, Try a Google Search.

Glad you like it footballstevo75


----------



## Jonyboy

So basically, vista is just xp with a new skin.


----------



## PC eye

It's a little more involved then "just a new skin". There are several changes in the way things work as well as new features not seen before in any previous version of Windows. That includes newer security features as well. One of those that can prove to a reall annoyance is the user account control feature that will issue "allow, deny, end program" prompts literally on "everything" even when starting a program already installed like your favorite game. Most will disable that quickly.


----------



## macnoob

PC eye said:


> It's a little more involved then "just a new skin". There are several changes in the way things work as well as new features not seen before in any previous version of Windows. That includes newer security features as well. One of those that can prove to a reall annoyance is the user account control feature that will issue "allow, deny, end program" prompts literally on "everything" even when starting a program already installed like your favorite game. Most will disable that quickly.



yeah it is more, but right about now it doesnt nessecarily matter. id go with xp right nw and wait for them to iron out any bugs with vista the skin is great though


----------



## Risingtide93

Hey  

Thanks alot! I really love it!


----------



## epidemik

I just installed it.

Amazing, I was looking for one of these. Thanks.


----------



## PC eye

macnoob said:


> yeah it is more, but right about now it doesnt nessecarily matter. id go with xp right nw and wait for them to iron out any bugs with vista the skin is great though


 
 So far the installation on the second drive here has been good. This includes several games while the current sound card lacks the needed driver support. The "translucent effect is one thing to look at. But the aggravation comes mainly when trying to change various settings and seeing how folders are now different from XP there as well. No more DocumentsandSettings! Now you have "users" and "Program Data" folders to contend with. Plus the "BCDedit" command hasn't worked at the Run prompt.  

Someone mentioned a 2009 followup with "Vienna" as a name for the next version. That's supposed to include things "left out" of Vista?   Another MS flop? Meanwhile the Vista transformation pack has to be manually removed since there is no indication found in the add/remove programs list in the control panel. You have to use the msconfig to disable two items in both the startup and services groups along with a registry edit to remove a key or two. That's just to advise anyone going to try that out on XP.


----------



## Kornowski

epidemik said:


> I just installed it.
> 
> Amazing, I was looking for one of these. Thanks.





Risingtide93 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks alot! I really love it!





Good, You're welcome


----------



## Kabu

Sweet!  Thanks for the info, Kornowski.  Had no problems at all with your help!


----------



## codeman0013

I gave up on this one I couldnt get it working on my pc at work so i said screw it up matter what I did it did not work for me..


----------



## Kornowski

codeman0013 said:


> I gave up on this one I couldnt get it working on my pc at work so i said screw it up matter what I did it did not work for me..



Well, I don't really see any reason why it won't work, you followed all the instructions?

Tried on your PC at home, It will work  



Kabu said:


> Sweet!  Thanks for the info, Kornowski.  Had no problems at all with your help!



Your welcome 
Well, I thought I'd put the help in there as the instructions on some sites aren't very good and are often too complicated and wrong.


----------



## Kabu

I do appreciate the instructions.  I had tried a different program.  It made everything black like Vista, but it didn't change the color of the font.  As you can imagine, I was in the dark!


----------



## PC eye

Try right clicking on the desktop and changing the background. You can choose a picture or lighter color. In the desktop tab you can go without a background and choose from a list of different colors. The advanced tab found in the appearance tab will allow you to change colors on the Start menu bar and borders of IE and WE winodws. Plus there's all kinds of backgrounds to set as the desktop background itself. http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3730/xpprosatadesktopvl7.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Kabu said:


> I do appreciate the instructions.  I had tried a different program.  It made everything black like Vista, but it didn't change the color of the font.  As you can imagine, I was in the dark!



Ohh, That's bad.  

Well, at least this one works for you 



PC eye said:


> Try right clicking on the desktop and changing the background. You can choose a picture or lighter color. In the desktop tab you can go without a background and choose from a list of different colors. The advanced tab found in the appearance tab will allow you to change colors on the Start menu bar and borders of IE and WE winodws. Plus there's all kinds of backgrounds to set as the desktop background itself. http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3730/xpprosatadesktopvl7.jpg



That's only for the classic theme that you can change the colours, isn't it?


----------



## PC eye

I primarily stick with the classic themes anyways. I never even bothered with the XP style over that. Vista no longer gives you some options like changing the 3D objects. You can change the theme, background, and have about 6 different color tones for the Start menu bar. That's another place Microsoft goofed there while making improvement on other things.


----------



## Kornowski

I can't stand the classic theme, It's too boring for my liking


----------



## PC eye

Boring?   You haven't seen my desktop lately.... "Run for it!"


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, That's cool! I just don't like the whole 'grey' feel of it, it's not much to look at.


----------



## PC eye

Did you say grey? I told you I still can't get away from the Classic(vista) look!  how did he do that?


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, Ok then, Does it not annoy you having the taskbar on the left like that?


----------



## PC eye

I can choose the autohide option at any time there. But then I would miss the time, day of week, and date, and of course Start menu drop down while IE and W.Explorer windows are open. If you don't like one thing the way it looks you simply make a few changes in settings.


----------



## Kornowski

I've seen those options before, It's rather cool but some of them are a bit hard on the eyes.


----------



## PC eye

I've neen running the translucent look in order to get accustomed to finding my way in the dark when moving around a little at a time. The screen there shows a list of styles to choose from by default. The main reason for having a different "look" is for distinguishing which version you are running!


----------



## macnoob

Kornowski said:


> I've seen those options before, It's rather cool but some of them are a bit hard on the eyes.



yeah thats my favorite part of windows besides the solitare. you can change the them quite a bit, but some just look really bad.


----------



## JuniorM60

i havent searched thru the pages,but i assume this theme works on XP Pro.Am I right?


----------



## Shane

JuniorM60 said:


> i havent searched thru the pages,but i assume this theme works on XP Pro.Am I right?



Yes.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, The theme will work with any version of XP


----------



## PC eye

The problem at this end is the need for the Classic theme not so for the desktop but for the browsing of two hard drives with two explorer windows open at the same time. Even on Vista currently installed here the following screens will show a distinction where the Vista style has more of a tendency to overlap one window with the other until adjusted. With the Classic theme the window size is retained when set to restore in the folder options. For the Classic view,





For the new Vista look,





I guess I'm somewhat of a diehard and happy with the Classic look still even with Vista running here.


----------



## Kornowski

I'd be using the middle screens, with all the aero features


----------



## PC eye

But then you would be missing one or two items that make browsing a drive much easier namely the quick links seen under folders and the "+" sign seen next to them for looking and choosing the sub folders inside those.


----------



## macnoob

do you have the bar on the side for any particular reason?


----------



## PC eye

macnoob said:


> do you have the bar on the side for any particular reason?


 
 Always! It alows opening up other things while still being online or going through folders on one of the hard drives here. It's called "multitasking"   even though I could use a dual core cpu instead of the current single core model now used.


----------



## JlCollins005

im thinkin about usin this but where could i find the vista icons that are free


----------



## Kornowski

http://joost.endoria.net/home

There's a program to make your icons like Vista

Here's the Vista icons:

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.239.htm

Hope it helps


----------



## JlCollins005

thx for the help


----------



## Kornowski

Did you get it working?


----------



## PC eye

How about vistaicons.com? http://www.vistaicons.com/ If ever you want to find something just run a good search. There's actually quite a few sites now with free and some retail packs of Vista addons. As you can see from the search results here some are still seen when different search engines are used. http://infospace.abcnews.com/_1_DUYTJW0CIVN68__info.abcnws.toolbar/search/web/free+vista+icons


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, There are some more good links to Vista Icons, Nice one Pc Eye


----------



## PC eye

Well thank you for the compliment! Here I have been looking more for the backgrounds for the Vista desktop rather then just themes as you know by now. Even the GNU Project for Linux is seeing some at http://art.gnome.org/

 Some "Vista" backgrounds with the MS logo are seen at http://www.vistawallpaperarchive.com/cat-windows-vista-wallpapers-5.htm


----------



## Kornowski

Great! Some awesome wallpapers there! Again, Nice work Pc Eye!


----------



## PC eye

Remind me not use these on any XP desktops... ut oh! I think I already did...


----------



## JlCollins005

srry bout that yea they worked great, is there ne way to get the full vista feel besides them and icons, such as all the gadgets or whatever they called


----------



## Kabu

Couple of questions for you guys...

1.  Will the Vista Icons take too much memory?
2.  Pc Eye - All those Desktop icon don't bother you?


----------



## PC eye

JlCollins005 said:


> srry bout that yea they worked great, is there ne way to get the full vista feel besides them and icons, such as all the gadgets or whatever they called


 
 The only real way for more then the "look" and changes made in XP is to have originally downloaded a beta release used for evaluation purposes. These addons are basically changes in the overall appearance while someone will eventually have something for running the sidebar in XP. Don't expect it to be exactly the same with a 3rd party endeavor there.



Kabu said:


> Couple of questions for you guys...
> 
> 1. Will the Vista Icons take too much memory?
> 2. Pc Eye - All those Desktop icon don't bother you?


 

 One thing about icons is that they are simply another item to display. The Vista and Vista look alikes won't use any more memory then currently seen in XP. Articles have been written about icons in the XP system tray chewing up memory? They don't. As for the amount of icons seen in the screen shot it simply makes ready access in somewhat of an organized manner? You don't have to keep dropping down the Program menu to drop another and another by simply creating desktop shortcuts.


----------



## Kabu

PC eye - Thank you, that makes it clearer.


----------



## PC eye

When going to create one from something in the Programs menu there is one word of caution however. Make you drag the duplicate not the original onto the desktop. That will usually have (2) next to or under the name there and be at the bottom of the list. Once you have on the desktop simply right click on the copy and open the general tab to remove the (?) number seen.


----------



## JlCollins005

alright, i am content with this lol, thx again


----------



## Kornowski

Kabu said:


> Couple of questions for you guys...
> 
> 1.  Will the Vista Icons take too much memory?
> 2.  Pc Eye - All those Desktop icon don't bother you?



The icone tweeker doesn't use any memory at all, the time it's un use is when you open it to change how the icons look! It's great!



JlCollins005 said:


> srry bout that yea they worked great, is there ne way to get the full vista feel besides them and icons, such as all the gadgets or whatever they called



You can get the vista toolbar thing for the side for XP:

http://www.thoosje.com/sidebar.html

It's looks amazing, but it does use a fair bit of RAM. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## PC eye

If you have toruble with the link there you can download the Vista sidebar made for XP as seen at http://vista-sidebar-xp.en.softonic.com/ie/52421 It does kind of compress things down a little as you can see from the screen shot here.


----------



## notsmart101

i dont get it...i tryed it and it doesnt know what to open the file with i guess...i go to save to disk...and then when i clcik the icon it goes to my internet and says untitled....can anyone help??


----------



## 001rome

Nice thnx a million


----------



## Kornowski

001rome said:


> Nice thnx a million



You're welcome 



notsmart101 said:


> i dont get it...i tryed it and it doesnt know what to open the file with i guess...i go to save to disk...and then when i clcik the icon it goes to my internet and says untitled....can anyone help??



You'll have to be more descriptive.

You've downloaded the Vista theme off Deviantart and you also download the theme patcher, you use the patch (it tells you how) and then you restart and then double click on the theme you downloaded, Get back to me if you still have problems


----------



## tommy25

if i install the vista theme on my login will it affect the other two logins on the computer?


----------



## Kornowski

I don't think so, No.

Just like if you have a wallpaper, it won't be the same for the other accounts.

If you aren't too sure try changing it to the silver XP theme or something and see if that effets them, I doubt it will 

*Make sure you check out the new edition to the first post! *


----------



## tommy25

yeh i just tried that and it doesnt affect so nice one. whats changed with the new edition to the first post?


----------



## Kornowski

Are you using the Vista theme now then?

I've added a new theme about Windows Blinds, I have just discovered it, so I thought I'd share it with people


----------



## tommy25

yeh using it now, pretty goood actualy. Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

You're really welcome, Just glad that people have liked it so far and it's getting used 

"Pretty Good", Pah! You mean excellent


----------



## tommy25

lmao, yeh i suppose it is excellent!


----------



## Kornowski

That's better


----------



## notsmart101

Kornowski said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to be more descriptive.
> 
> You've downloaded the Vista theme off Deviantart and you also download the theme patcher, you use the patch (it tells you how) and then you restart and then double click on the theme you downloaded, Get back to me if you still have problems




oooooo i only down loaded the pacth and then restarted then the other one and didnt restart...my bad...and yea ill PM if i have troble..thanks


----------



## ducis

when I try to open the theme it just says it cannot be opened cause its not a valid win32 app/file or somthing


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> Are you using the Vista theme now then?
> 
> I've added a new theme about Windows Blinds, I have just discovered it, so I thought I'd share it with people


 
 You mean you are now just finding out about Windows Blinds? shame on you!   That's been around for a few years now at least since SP 2 came out.


----------



## notsmart101

wait...what are the system reqirments for this?....or there arent any?


----------



## Shane

notsmart101 said:


> wait...what are the system reqirments for this?....or there arent any?



hmm not realy....you need Windowblinds though to run the better looking theme.
You can download a trial here
http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/

then just apply the theme,Its simple


----------



## notsmart101

ok im ganna start downloading all this stuff then...thanks


----------



## Kornowski

firsttimebuilder said:


> when I try to open the theme it just says it cannot be opened cause its not a valid win32 app/file or somthing



Have you installed the patch and then restarted your computer?



PC eye said:


> You mean you are now just finding out about Windows Blinds? shame on you!   That's been around for a few years now at least since SP 2 came out.



Well, I knew about I, just never liked and I think it's really good now. So I added the best theme I could find. 

EDIT: Howcome it's become un-stickied?


----------



## ducis

yes I did do all the patch stuff


----------



## Kornowski

So, You've downloaded the patch, installed that and restarted, then.

You download the .mmstyle theme, and go through all the files untill you find the theme, it's a yellow and green icon.

Copy this and put it on your desktop, Double click it.

Once the theme is applied, don't delete it, you will still need it, but you can move it from your dektop to a folder somewhere or something.


----------



## Kornowski

Did you get it working?


----------



## PC eye

I'm still trying to find out how to change the shutdown menu back to the default XP look. Here you see an emerald green square with the three buttons for loggin off, shutting down, or restarting the system. Plus there's a circular icon seen in explorer windows.


----------



## Kornowski

Is that from using one of the themes here?


----------



## PC eye

That was a leftover from the Vista transformation pack tried earlier. Eventually I will get into the registry to restore items there. Even the desktop icons still have the Vista look as you can see from the screen capture here when the sidebar was used. The MyComputer, Control Panel shortcut, Outlook Express, IE 7, and a few others still see that as well as a circular icon that spins when you have an explorer window open.


----------



## Kornowski

Ahh, at least it wasn't from these themes, these are all good!


----------



## XPSMan159

oHH WELL i ALREADY JUST bought VISTA


----------



## PC eye

XPSMan159 said:


> oHH WELL i ALREADY JUST bought VISTA


 
 Gee? Are you ready for the Vista themes now?   I stuck with the Classic look and ended up with a Kornowski Clock free? Well I have to create a desktop shortcut for it as seen here.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, You spely my name wrong 
Well, It's good to see somebody using it


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> lol, You spely my name wrong
> Well, It's good to see somebody using it


 
 So sorry me make big goof!  "egads!" must make slight correction!   sight correction that is.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Looks good


----------



## PC eye

What did you think of the icon used for the shortcut? That one stood out for making it easier to read then a few others I have laying around. They come in different shapes and sizes too.


----------



## Kornowski

The icons cool, Where did you find it?


----------



## PC eye

Some time back I found a cd full of icons at a store that sold old softwares. But the file format has been tha same even in Vista. Unfortunately the "stylish" ones that would look better with Vista were too dim in color for the screens here. You can find a ton of icons by searching around for them. Vista icons can be found at sites like http://www.vistaicons.com/ and http://www.vista-icons.com/


----------



## Kornowski

Another new edition to the thread, Check the fitst post!


----------



## Violent 777

nice theme i like it a lot


----------



## intelfanboy88

Nice! Makes me feel more at home when I'm on my laptop


----------



## PC eye

Ever since installing and removing the Vista transformation pack some regular Windows icons were changed to the Vista look there. IE 7, OE has the WM look now, and a few other changes like drive icons in explorer. That requires a registry edit and a text file named "autorun.inf" at the root of the drive pointing to where the icon is located and it's name with the ico extension on it. One article outlining XP for this is seen at http://www.virtualplastic.net/html/icn_drv.html


----------



## Kornowski

I wouldn't use the transformation packs, they mess with the system files, which isn't good.


----------



## PC eye

I did manage to remove those except for a pair of registry values where a Vista like circular icon is seen on the Windows Explorer address bar on the far right side. When a drive is starting up there the icon will appear to be spinning. The shutdown/restart/log off screen when going for one of those is still green with the Vista look there but nothing else. These two are leftovers from the transformation pack. So far no other items have been seen. But some may have seen other problems as you seem to be pointing at there.


----------



## james76

Kornowski said:


> http://joost.endoria.net/home
> 
> There's a program to make your icons like Vista
> 
> Here's the Vista icons:
> 
> http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.239.htm
> 
> Hope it helps



What size shall i make the icons, currently mine are 29, but i can see that they they should be bigger, i want them bigger anyway, yeah what size please?


----------



## james76

Oh and can i delete the ita. file once i have the icons i want? (Icon tweaker)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Does anyone know of one of these themes for Windows 2000. I have Windows Blinds Classic but the WB theme that you posted doesn't look right.

~Jordan


----------



## Kornowski

james76 said:


> Oh and can i delete the ita. file once i have the icons i want? (Icon tweaker)



You've installed Icon Tweeker and got the icons working?
No, it's best to keep it, if you don't, the next time you boot up your computer won't know what icons to use.



JordanII said:


> Does anyone know of one of these themes for Windows 2000. I have Windows Blinds Classic but the WB theme that you posted doesn't look right.
> 
> ~Jordan



Sorry, I don't know of any for W2000 
The WB Vista theme is the best Vista theme out there


----------



## Irishwhistle

OK, I stick with my Mac theme (I just wanted to fiddle around with the Vista theme anyway). For some reason I get bored with all of my themes except for the Mac one quickly. 

~Jordan


----------



## PC eye

JordanII said:


> Does anyone know of one of these themes for Windows 2000. I have Windows Blinds Classic but the WB theme that you posted doesn't look right.
> 
> ~Jordan


 
 There are some freeware Vista style themes that will even work on 98 as well as 2000. But you run these at your own risk when modifying the registry and file structure of any version of Windows. One site has several freewares to look over. I just thought I would give you a little forewarning about possible problems that could come up. http://en.softonic.com/search/windows-vista-theme


----------



## Irishwhistle

PC eye said:


> There are some freeware Vista style themes that will even work on 98 as well as 2000. But you run these at your own risk when modifying the registry and file structure of any version of Windows. One site has several freewares to look over. I just thought I would give you a little forewarning about possible problems that could come up. http://en.softonic.com/search/windows-vista-theme



Thanks, There's not anything really important on my PC anyway. I tried Flyakite on 2000 once (bad idea ) and it wrecked Windows (Sometimes I enjoy doing that ) I always have a repair disk by the computer when I need it. Actually it's a good thing when I restart (I clear up the many GigaBytes of freeware that I download).

~Jordan


----------



## PC eye

Gee? You do that too?   Back when the 1x cd rom drives where first coming available I used to grab a pc at college and spend the time downloading anything that would fit on a pile of 3 1/2" floppies I carried around. Then you go and try each one out on your home pc seeing some actually work while others....  ! aawww crap! Time to reinstall 3.1 or 95 again! Those old 5 1/4" floppies are long gone these days!   You could hardly download anything to those.


----------



## Irishwhistle

PC eye said:


> Gee? You do that too?   Back when the 1x cd rom drives where first coming available I used to grab a pc at college and spend the time downloading anything that would fit on a pile of 3 1/2" floppies I carried around. Then you go and try each one out on your home pc seeing some actually work while others....  ! aawww crap! Time to reinstall 3.1 or 95 again! Those old 5 1/4" floppies are long gone these days!   You could hardly download anything to those.



Do new computers even have floppy drives? I used an old 3.1 laptop (that I tore 
apart  ) and it was awful.


----------



## PC eye

First you have to know if the new model you decide to go with has the option of swapping the optical out to slide a removable floppy drive in or already has one builtin. These days you can find a long list of makes and models with or without that. As you can readily see from the images here most of the newer ultra thin style models lack a visible drive in the front while they may be seen along the side if looked over carefully.









When carefully looked over at the vendor(newegg for these two) neither model saw a floppy drive only the single optical drive it comes with. There could be some slide out floppy drives still seen. But everything now is mainly geared towards dvd and cd type drives. Usb and Firewre are also seeing more focus then the old floppy for portable use.


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry to bring it back, I've seen a few new members on CF and thought this thread may interest them


----------



## Irishwhistle

PC eye said:


> First you have to know if the new model you decide to go with has the option of swapping the optical out to slide a removable floppy drive in or already has one builtin. These days you can find a long list of makes and models with or without that. As you can readily see from the images here most of the newer ultra thin style models lack a visible drive in the front while they may be seen along the side if looked over carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When carefully looked over at the vendor(newegg for these two) neither model saw a floppy drive only the single optical drive it comes with. There could be some slide out floppy drives still seen. But everything now is mainly geared towards dvd and cd type drives. Usb and Firewre are also seeing more focus then the old floppy for portable use.



Since this thread is back, I might as well say that my new rig does not have a floppy drive. It seems like floppies are from the stone age.  

~Jordan


----------



## speshuled

why doesnt my start menu have the same "vista look"? it still have the xp look.


----------



## Kornowski

> why doesnt my start menu have the same "vista look"? it still have the xp look.



Which theme did you apply?


----------



## speshuled

Kornowski said:


> Which theme did you apply?




i followed your instructions in the first page. 

i opened the vista vg folder and there was only 2 icons. one icon is a folder names shell and the other is a colored icon with a paint brush. this is the one i clicked on.

once clicked it brings me to the apperance tab with vistavg already selected. did i do this right so far?


----------



## Irishwhistle

speshuled said:


> i followed your instructions in the first page.
> 
> i opened the vista vg folder and there was only 2 icons. one icon is a folder names shell and the other is a colored icon with a paint brush. this is the one i clicked on.
> 
> once clicked it brings me to the apperance tab with vistavg already selected. did i do this right so far?



You did it right.


----------



## speshuled

JordanII said:


> You did it right.



then why doesnt my start menu look like everyone elses?


----------



## Irishwhistle

speshuled said:


> then why doesnt my start menu look like everyone elses?



Did you try reloading the theme by double-clicking on it again? Give it a try.

~Jordan


----------



## Itanda

speshuled said:


> then why doesnt my start menu look like everyone elses?



Did you try restarting your computer?


----------



## speshuled

Itanda said:


> Did you try restarting your computer?




yes. ill try again. anything else?


----------



## Shadowhunter

I'm using the Vista theme right now, it's nice I love it! Thanks for the instructions and links.


----------



## speshuled

alright guys did it all over again and followed the instructions perfectly but its not working. well everything looks fine but the start menu still looks normal. and once i restart my pc the entire vista look is gone. any suggestions?


----------



## Kornowski

> I'm using the Vista theme right now, it's nice I love it! Thanks for the instructions and links



You're welcome! 



> alright guys did it all over again and followed the instructions perfectly but its not working. well everything looks fine but the start menu still looks normal. and once i restart my pc the entire vista look is gone. any suggestions?



When you apply the theme do you click 'Ok' Or 'Apply', Try clicking a Apply.


----------



## garethcia

Kornowski said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply the theme do you click 'Ok' Or 'Apply', Try clicking a Apply.



y dnt u jus get the real thing like me! fuk the themes!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

> y dnt u jus get the real thing like me! fuk the themes!!!!



Because I don't want to, don't have the money, don't think it's worth it... So there.

I don't really think that language is suitable too! Watch it!


----------



## patrickv

personally i don't like those vista themes coming out.
it's too dull. i had vista transformation pack 6 which i deleted a while back.
i prefer to use another theme,i like AQUANOX (DEEP), it's really cool,

yeah and kornowski is right, better watch those languages !!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> personally i don't like those vista themes coming out.
> it's too dull. i had vista transformation pack 6 which i deleted a while back.
> i prefer to use another theme,i like AQUANOX (DEEP), it's really cool,
> 
> yeah and kornowski is right, better watch those languages !!



wow that AQUANOX (DEEP) theme looks great


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> wow that AQUANOX (DEEP) theme looks great



so you've seen it...i'm runing it on my laptop now. i like it...make darker nights brighter...lol


----------



## Kornowski

That does look like a nice theme, Nice find!


----------



## Shane

it is this one your talking about right 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34528329/


----------



## patrickv

i will post my new laptop desktop up ...you'll find something intriguing !!!..lol


----------



## patrickv

here you go


----------



## patrickv

lol..running the same wallpaper on linux and windows..nice match eh !!


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> it is this one your talking about right
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34528329/



yeah thats the one. also the BERYL theme manager on linux has  that theme, but on linux it looks much better with trasnparency and desktop effects


----------



## Kornowski

Nice theme!


----------



## speshuled

Kornowski said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply the theme do you click 'Ok' Or 'Apply', Try clicking a Apply.




kornowski i click apply.


----------



## patrickv

speshuled said:


> kornowski i click apply.



well if it didn't work you surely didn't use the UX theme patcher.
without it no themes would work except the ones made by MS,
go here
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml


----------



## speshuled

patrickv said:


> well if it didn't work you surely didn't use the UX theme patcher.
> without it no themes would work except the ones made by MS,
> go here
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml



downloaded and unzipped the patch doesnt want to install.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speshuled said:


> downloaded and unzipped the patch doesnt want to install.



That's not the one you want. This is the one I used, it's much better.

http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/utilities/patcher.html

~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> That's not the one you want. This is the one I used, it's much better.
> 
> http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/utilities/patcher.html
> 
> ~Jordan



well they both do the same thing.Patch your system to allow unsigned themes.
duh uh.


----------



## patrickv

well there's definitely something wrong with your computer for it not to run the patcher.


----------



## Kornowski

> kornowski i click apply.



If you've used the patch, restarted your computer then applied the theme, I don't know why it hasn't work, sorry.


----------



## Wilsonator

Thanks very much for this amazing theme. Intalled quikly and with ease.


----------



## Kornowski

You're welcome dude! Don't worry about it


----------



## speshuled

Wilsonator said:


> Thanks very much for this amazing theme. Intalled quikly and with ease.



what steps did you follow for it to work for you?

im still have trouble getting it to work for me.  me wants it. it looks so nice.


----------



## speshuled

well i tried again. restarted and it seems that the theme works and stays but my start menu has still not converted to the new look. any suggestions?


----------



## Irishwhistle

speshuled said:


> well i tried again. restarted and it seems that the theme works and stays but my start menu has still not converted to the new look. any suggestions?



Try Vistart, here.

~Jordan


----------



## speshuled

JordanII said:


> Try Vistart, here.
> 
> ~Jordan



ok i found the problem. my start menu was set to "classic start menu". i changed it to start menu and now i have the vista theme start menu. but....

i am now having trouble with the left side of the start menu overlapping the words on the right side of the menu.

any fixes for this? i looked back and saw someone else have this problem and tried the solution but it didnt work.


thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speshuled said:


> ok i found the problem. my start menu was set to "classic start menu". i changed it to start menu and now i have the vista theme start menu. but....
> 
> i am now having trouble with the left side of the start menu overlapping the words on the right side of the menu.
> 
> any fixes for this? i looked back and saw someone else have this problem and tried the solution but it didnt work.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance guys.



I would suggest using Vistart. It looks and acts exactly like the real Vista start menu. Just give it a try. 

~Jordan


----------



## speshuled

JordanII said:


> I would suggest using Vistart. It looks and acts exactly like the real Vista start menu. Just give it a try.
> 
> ~Jordan



actually it doesnt work for me.

anyone with suggestions on fixing the overlapping start menu?


----------



## patrickv

speshuled said:


> actually it doesnt work for me.
> 
> anyone with suggestions on fixing the overlapping start menu?



there are dozens of vista themes that emulate the real start button of vista.
go to deviantart.com and search for vista styles


----------



## Violent 777

how come wen i try to start vistart i get some registry error?
NVM that, but now an error trapper screen comes up... the only option I have is to terminate it =S


----------



## Kornowski

> how come wen i try to start vistart i get some registry error?



Have you tried not using Vista Art and using the theme I've posted on the 1st page?


----------



## Violent 777

Kornowski said:


> Have you tried not using Vista Art and using the theme I've posted on the 1st page?



Yep! I'm using your theme right now! looks great! Its just that I wanted to try something new =)


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, glad you like it


----------



## Kornowski

*New Stuff Added, Check the Very First Post!*


----------



## voyagerfan99

For a really less-complicated Vista Theme (Sounds, Icons, Pointers, Wallpapers, Logon Screen, and theme) try Vista Inspirat. It's really amazing and if you don't like it, it will restore everything back to the way you had everything before.


----------



## MBGraphics

Can you change the colors like you can on the REAL vista?
(what im trying to say is, can you change the bars and whatnot to red, orange ect...?)


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> Can you change the colors like you can on the REAL vista?
> (what im trying to say is, can you change the bars and whatnot to red, orange ect...?)



Not wish Inspirat


----------



## MBGraphics

can you do it with the other one?
I just got the inspirat yesterday and love it, but would just like the extra colors an stuff


----------



## Kornowski

Annual Bump


----------



## brian

do we need a minutal bump


----------



## Intel_man

Seriously the easiest way to get Vista theme is VTP. (vista transformation pack) It's free!


----------



## Kornowski

Intel_man said:


> Seriously the easiest way to get Vista theme is VTP. (vista transformation pack) It's free!



Yeah, but the problem lies when you come to un-install it, it can't be completely removed and leaves traces of itself even when un-installed...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, but the problem lies when you come to un-install it, it can't be completely removed and leaves traces of itself even when un-installed...



I noticed that. I gave it a try and didn't like it in the least.

Although I used Vista Inspirat and then used VTP for the logon screen. (I set it up like windows 2000, so it says Vista Home Premium on the top!) Otherwise, everything is Inspirat.


----------



## Justin

cool. ive been using that windowsblinds skin for a few months now. really, a great skin.


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Kornowski said:


> *Don't forget, You can PM me if you have any problems or questions*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I found this on the tinternet before
> 
> I know of a few people that are looking for .mmstyle vista themes, here's the best one out there!
> 
> Here's a link to download it from:
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41545056/
> 
> but you'll need the UX Theme patch first, this is found here:
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> *Instructions*
> 
> I decided to add some instructions because people said they couldn't get it working so here it is:
> 
> 1) Simply download the UX Theme Patch from the link above.
> 
> 2) You double click the patch you downloaded and follow the instructions.
> 
> 3) Reboot your computer once it has finished doind what it needs to do.
> 
> 4) Download the theme from the link above... (it's a link on the left of the picture named 'download').
> 
> 5) You save it to a place you can easily find, like the Desktop.
> 
> 6) You then open the folder with the theme in and go through the files until you find the .mmstyle file (it's green and yellow and has a picture of a paint brush, I think... )
> 
> 7) Just double click the .mmstyle file and it'll open your standard XP theme selection think (where you can choose the silver, green or blue XP themes) it should display the Vista style thing once you've double clicked the .mmstyle file, Simply click 'Apply'
> 
> 8) NOTE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO COPY THE FILE ANYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is also a white Vista theme, That was found by Nevakonaza.
> 
> This is the same as the first theme but is white.
> 
> Here is a link to it:
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29362025/
> 
> You will need the theme patcher mentioned above.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's the *EXACT* Vista Start bar, This can be used with XP normall, without any themes, or with themes.
> 
> This can be found here!
> 
> Thanks to JordanII for finding this amazing software
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...and this is what the final product looks like
> 
> You may want to use Icon Tweeker to make your icons look like Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> New edition to the thread!
> If you have Window Blinds, You can use this theme which looks a LOT like Vista:
> 
> Click Here for Windows Blinds Theme!
> 
> Here is the trial version of Windows Blinds: Click Here
> Also, If you get the full version of Windows Blinds you can have the transparancy feature.
> 
> Here's what the Windows Blinds one looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Hope this helps some people out!





i think i have some problem with these theme's because when ever i hit apply botton  nothing happend ...*


----------



## Vizy

Mr.Perfect said:


> i think i have some problem with these theme's because when ever i hit apply botton  nothing happend ...*



if it doesnt work...u can get the Royale Noir theme. its coded by ms so theres not hacking involved


----------



## Kornowski

Mr.Perfect said:


> i think i have some problem with these theme's because when ever i hit apply botton  nothing happend ...*



Have you applied the patch?


----------



## ShoringFan

Not bad. Thank you


----------



## reddevil6

i am running XP pro SP2 x64 i know it is not offishioliy supported but has any one had any problems with a x64 OS?


----------



## Kornowski

ShoringFan said:


> Not bad. Thank you



You're welcome!



reddevil6 said:


> i am running XP pro SP2 x64 i know it is not offishioliy supported but has any one had any problems with a x64 OS?



You mean with this theme?
It works with any version of XP.


----------



## reddevil6

yea i know it works it just says (USE AT YOUR OWN RISK) because i am using a 64bit OS


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, Glad it works for you!


----------



## reddevil6

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, Glad it works for you!


i don't have it installed yet i am scared it will stuff up my computer, that is why i am asking if it WILL stuff up my computer.


----------



## Kornowski

reddevil6 said:


> i don't have it installed yet i am scared it will stuff up my computer, that is why i am asking if it WILL stuff up my computer.



Oh right, I see!

No, there's no change of it "stuffing" your computer 
Don't worry! 

If you're that worried, make a restore point and then try it...


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Kornowski said:


> Have you applied the patch?





Well yeah I did ...!

But Nothing happend When ever i Press apply button its Seems that theme is working but After Some secends it's become again oldy theme...


----------



## Kornowski

Did you restart your computer after you applied the patch?


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I downloaded the UX Theme patch n' installed it then downloaded the vista theme from the link you posted. Its working but the upper right corner with the minimize, and close buttons is white around the buttons then fades into the black.... why is this? Or is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Kornowski said:


> Did you restart your computer after you applied the patch?






Well its work ...!
After 
i Reinstall my windows ...

Anyways thanks for ur help...


----------



## cohen

I have heaps of themes for vista.

And you don't need to install the UX theme.... it worked fine.... i think you might only need to install it if you don't have XP Pro.....


----------



## cohen

Is there a them out there that when you have the mouse over the tab on the start menu bar that a little windows pops above "it" of what the windows. Like in windows vista???

If you get what i mean


----------



## MosIncredible

http://www.chrisnsoft.com/visual-tooltip

edit: Figured I'd add a screenshot to be sure that's what you were talking about.


----------

